# New Pics of Blue almost 2 years old.



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I haven't post any pics in a while of Blue so here ya go.



























i think he is maturing nicely. what do you think?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice looking dog man, he got really thick!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I think I love Blue , actually I know I DO!!! loll
He is looking healthy, happy and really really good Matty Matt !!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thanks guys I think he may just be bully. lol but im ok with that


----------



## rys_rockin01 (May 18, 2010)

What a lil' chunk! I love!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He has very much matured as of this last 6-7 months. You can def. see the watchdog in him.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

he looks powerful. keep up the good work


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

stout lookin boy...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Blue got big. Look at the head on that boy. Keep your eye on that boy I might just come get him


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

i swear he could be leela's big brother, he is looking good


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

He's lookin handsome as all get out Matt! Thanks for sharing! Love seein pix of Blue!


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

hey bro blue looks good, very muscular!!!


----------



## htown (May 20, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> You can def. see the watchdog in him.


Yep.

Good looking dog, man..


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Thanks every one He sure is turning out like I want him to personality wise and all also.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Where's that boy you got from Andy?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> Where's that boy you got from Andy?


Sadie got loose and killed him. R.I.P. Dozer


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

hes looking strong..blue is a good looking boi


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Czar said:


> hes looking strong..blue is a good looking boi


thanks man


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Thought I commented on this already apparently not! But Blue is a good looking boy  my bf loves how muscled he is


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> Sadie got loose and killed him. R.I.P. Dozer


aw man my apologies.. r.i.p dozer
on the other hand blue is cefinately turning into a stud


----------

